# male or female? i cant tell



## dank specialist (Feb 23, 2006)

so  yea.....can anyone really tell?
[/left]


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks too young to tell. I take it you haven't started flowering yet. After you switch you lighting schedule to 12 on and 12 off. then it will start to show the signs. The other post you made had the pics that will show the signs. Next time tak a close pic of one branch and one at the nodes. Begining stages of flower the signs are very tiny.

Further note: you containers are too small. you need to transplant to a bigger pot. They are starting to show signs of rootbound.


----------



## dank specialist (Feb 23, 2006)

i dont know..i just transplanted them into that. My brother has them in the same container and they are just about finished.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

How many gallon is it? for every foot of top growth you should have at leat 1 gallon of pot size. o'wise the growth gets stunted. I can't tell from the pic how deep the pot is. (I'm in a 5 gallon pot by the time of harvest)


----------



## dank specialist (Feb 23, 2006)

im not sure...but i think its good for right now....i dont have the much space to work with........its in my closet lol


----------



## rasta (Feb 23, 2006)

change to 12/12 wait about 7-10 days


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

> im not sure...but i think its good for right now....i dont have the much space to work with........its in my closet lol


 
Just lookin out for ya.  . good luck. Nice plant.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

yea its time to change ,to 12/12 ,they will grow twice the size ,if not more
ps. they dont grow much more until you swicth it to 12/12 so staying in vegetation for awhile wouldnt serve you too much purpose
4 weeks is recomended 3 weeks at mininum


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought you should wait 8 weeks to flower.  Or is that just outside time?


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

no thats hydroponics and soil,althought soil may take a little longer ,hydroponics grows much faster,but soil will be bigger ,but in some cases people ,use lots of hydrogen rocks ,for a 3 galon or 5 gallon ,with a drip system attached and grow ,just ass tall,but personly i think, soil is bigger, because there ,rootbound ,and planting in the ground ,will get you a monster
soil to damn slow me ,you have to have the right condition,plus its way harder than hydroponics,hydropics has more errors but you can easly correct it like changing the water immediatly , which soil you cant,youl have to wait until it dries and even then theres still fertilizer in the soil ,so if you over fertilize it,it may die before you can correct it


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 7, 2006)

To get a decent yield, wait until the plant reaches sexually maturity--indicated by alternating nodes--before switching to 12/12.

This usually occurs in 4--6 weeks of veg.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2006)

> yea its time to change ,to 12/12 ,they will grow twice the size ,if not more
> ps. they dont grow much more until you swicth it to 12/12 so staying in vegetation for awhile wouldnt serve you too much purpose
> 4 weeks is recomended 3 weeks at mininum


  I can agree with one statement in this..."they will grow twice the size if not more"
everything else is misleading at best.

  Plants are restricted to how large they will grow, only by limited space, both in the rootzone and above ground. The longer you veg, the bigger they wil grow. Provided they have the room and proper environment.
  As ganga said, it is preffered that you wait for sexual maturity to flower. Determined by either pre=flowering and/or alternating nodes. Usually a "minimum" of 4 weeks of veg, more commonly around 6 weeks and some as long as 8 weeks.


----------



## skunk (Mar 7, 2006)

i have seen outdoor plants in 5 gallon buckets grow 8 feet in veg stage . sorry  dude hid them somewheres else in september so i did not get to see the flower stage . the point to this is the longer you veg the more you will get in return period. i never use buckets to plant outdoors i hide them pretty good either my own fenced in yard and out  further in the country on private property .


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 7, 2006)

it depends on the strain ,some strains can stay in veg for 2 weeks,look it up ,for urself ,at a seedbank,it ill tell you the info ,on the strain





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> I can agree with one statement in this..."they will grow twice the size if not more"
> everything else is misleading at best.
> 
> Plants are restricted to how large they will grow, only by limited space, both in the rootzone and above ground. The longer you veg, the bigger they wil grow. Provided they have the room and proper environment.
> As ganga said, it is preffered that you wait for sexual maturity to flower. Determined by either pre=flowering and/or alternating nodes. Usually a "minimum" of 4 weeks of veg, more commonly around 6 weeks and some as long as 8 weeks.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 8, 2006)

I do not trust all of seedbanks info they want your yeild a little less so you will order more seeds. On flowering processes I do. trust esp. like the white widow and that. but fact. the longer in veg. the bigger the yeild. How many months does an outdoor grow take? If you plant in April. Thats 4 months of veg. (August). the 2-3 months for flower (october/november). and they produce up to a pound (16 ounces). where indoor first grow about an ounce per plant. More if you have your system worked out. I veg. mine for at least 6 weeks. The whole point of indoor growing is to "replicate" the outdoor environment the best we can to maximize the yeild. IMO


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2006)

> it depends on the strain ,some strains can stay in veg for 2 weeks,look it up ,for urself ,at a seedbank,it ill tell you the info ,on the strain



And that used car you looking at buying, was owned by one little old lady that only drove it back and forth to church on Sunday. A "car salesman" told me that. 

  The only strains that come to _so called_ maturity in 2 weeks are "Ruderalis" and it's derivitives. (Auto-flowering strains). Plants do 'grow' faster under _ideal hydro conditions_, but do not 'mature' faster.


----------



## turfsire (Sep 19, 2006)

i have my plants that i have been growing for 6 weeks and no sign of their sex yet..basicly i kept them in small pots and changed them to larger12 inch pots...and are 16 inchs high theyve grown4 inchs since i changed them in to pots 4 days ago and i started my 12/12 on and off cycle..i hpoe they show their sex soon,does any body see any prolems a rising here with me 
thanks guys


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2006)

turfsire said:
			
		

> i have my plants that i have been growing for 6 weeks and no sign of their sex yet..basicly i kept them in small pots and changed them to larger12 inch pots...and are 16 inchs high theyve grown4 inchs since i changed them in to pots 4 days ago and i started my 12/12 on and off cycle..i hpoe they show their sex soon,does any body see any prolems a rising here with me
> thanks guys


Sounds like you are doing everything right to me. Got any pics?


----------



## turfsire (Sep 19, 2006)

i got three strains skunk-11,,flos,,and some other mixed seeds i got at a hemp store that are male or female..the two other strains are female...
im shocked to read that first time growers get only back a ounce on  each plant..i thought i should add this to my post above ..srry lets try to blend in the posts above and get back to me onit ..thanx folks..


----------



## dank specialist (Sep 19, 2006)

a hemp store??? where did you find one of those


----------



## turfsire (Sep 19, 2006)

dont know where in london..i got em in the post....
anyways back to the issue at hand...any canna wizards out there who can give me some more advice on my posts above ..
thank u BROTHERS FOR URS


----------



## turfsire (Sep 19, 2006)

Brothers Ill Try And Get Picks Off


----------

